# Hix Hobby Lite 9X12 Swinger Heat Transfer Press?



## Showtime Tee's (May 12, 2008)

I have been reading around the forums for a while about selecting the correct heat press. I understand that the heat press is the primary tool for printing t-shirts, but money is a bit tight to begin with. From what I have read, it is best to stray away from the presses available on eBay. I have been checking CraigsList daily for a used heat press but have been unable to find one. If there are any other avenues to finding a used heat press, I would welcome any suggestions. The one new heat press that I have found is the *Hix Hobby Lite 9X12 Swinger Heat Transfer Press *from CoastalBusiness.com. I understand that it is smaller than the 15x15 desired size, but I would rather go with the well-known brand than the eBay presses. Do you think that this press would be able to get the job done pressing inkjet transfers and plastisols? Also, if you have any comments or suggestions, I would greatly appreciate any input.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I started with this press over 7 years ago...and it is still going strong. I use it for smaller jobs or as a backup..If you can live with the size, it will work great- it will press anything you can put under it


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex, I was in the same exact place. Wanted name brand, but couldn't find a decent used, so I wrung my hands over which entry level press to buy.

In the end I went with this:

Stahls' Mighty Press Lite 11" x 15" Heat Press + 2 Free Teflon Sheets - ML-120

The company is also a forum sponsor, and I believe both offer a 5% discount to members, so that press I linked you to is really $375.25, but, it comes with 2 teflon sheets (valued at 9.99 each - minimum) so that's $20 of merchandise included. The smaller Hix is $275, so you are talking only $80 more for the Stalh's (when you take off the value of the teflon sheets).

What you get for your $80 investment is:
** A Lifetime Warranty on the Heating Element (not 1 year like the Hix.)
** 1000 watts (instead of 850 watts with the Hix.)
** 165 sqaure inches of space (that's 57 sq inchs more than the Hix)

A lifetime warranty, more power to reach and maintain the heat, a much larger press area. If I could say, save a little, or sell something in the garage, or bite the bullet and go for the $80 beans, I would recommend the Might Press Lite, of the two. Obviously it's where I spent my money. 

I am very very happy with this press. I took out my husband's XL shirts with images, and checked to see if I could have pressed them with the size, and yes, most if not all fit within the 11x15 design size. 

It is also easier to line the shirts up straight on the larger lower platen. 

It's up to you, but I just wanted to share what I found for a little more money. Good luck to you whatever you do... it's still fun and exciting to get a press!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, first post, didn't see that until now... so please let me add:

:welcome:


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I too started with that press. It works great, no problems. I did outgrow its platen size, however, and went with a 15"x15" press.

I'm looking to sell my Hix 9x12 actually and will be listing on Ebay soon. Not a thing wrong with it, but just don't have any use for it anymore.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Perhaps Bill and Alex can work an equitable deal I have a 9 x 12 press as well and I use it as a travel press and sometimes with Image Clip it is my step one press... You cannot go wrong to start with a name brand small press. I will tell you if you can get the 11 x 15 it will give you more room to work with, I find the 9 x 12 pretty tiny compared to my 16 x 20. Good luck!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

That is what I also started with, I have 2 of them and they work great, never had any problems with them. My daughter uses them now and they have pressed a ton of garments and still work like new.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I need to clarify....mine is a GeoKnight 9x12 Jetpress, NOT a HIX.

For some reason I confuse the two....sorry for any confusion!!!!!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I had the Hix 9x12 it was my first and sold it went bigger after two months.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

When I was first looking to buy a press, I was discouraged by a salesman from getting the Hobby Lite because [he said] it's not designed to press shirt after shirt because it doesn't reach desired temp fast enough between pressings. In other words, it's only good for hobbies. Did I get up-sold?!?!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

When I had mine I did 300 shirts in four hours so I think it can handle it.


----------



## Showtime Tee's (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for your input everyone. I think that I am going to try and buy Bill's used press, and if that doesn't work out, I think I will follow Kelly's advice and invest the extra money now.


----------



## Mod Mama (Aug 15, 2008)

Question about the Hix Hobby Lite - I noticed on the coastal business website that the tee wraps around the platen - would this be a problem for tiny garments or can they just lay on top?

Thanks!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not sure if that question is specific to one brand of press. I have a Mighty Press. I work with very small garments. I put (usually more than one item at a time) on top of the lower platen - without wrapping them around. They wouldn't be big enough. 

To deal with snaps, seams and small buttons, I grabbed a mouse pad I had lying around and cut it to the size I needed and insert it inside the small garments. Hope that helps.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have this press and it works great. I must say that if I had to choose I would not have purchased this size heat press I would have bit the bullet or waited to get a larger press. I won this press and I am very glad I have it as a back up and like I said it works great but it is just too small for me. If I press anything on it is small items like toddler clothes, bandannas, onesies, that sort of thing but for the most part I use my 15 x 15 when doing adult sizes.

Katrina


----------



## Mod Mama (Aug 15, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> To deal with snaps, seams and small buttons, I grabbed a mouse pad I had lying around and cut it to the size I needed and insert it inside the small garments. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the mousepad idea! Glad to know the garments don't have to wrap.

It sounds like most people wish they had started bigger than the hobby lite.

Thanks again!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I started with two of the 9 x 12 hobby lites and they worked great for what I had to do. Just laying the garments on top works fine, you don't have to wrap anything on them


----------

